# mplayer fullscreen - monitor selection



## crsd (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi.

I'm using mplayer with 'zoom' option (xf86-video-nv, 8600GT, no Xv support). Switching to fullscreen mode makes picture appear on both monitors - one half on first and other on second :e
Is there a way to tell mplayer in fullscreen mode to output whole picture to just one monitor?

xrandr info:
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2560 x 1024, maximum 8192 x 8192
DVI0 connected 1280x1024+1280+0 359mm x 287mm
DVI1 connected 1280x1024+0+0 338mm x 270mm


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, the answer for me has been no. I have a suspicion that it is do to the seamless way the nvidia driver stitches the two monitors together so that xorg can display on them. MPlayer does not appear to be able to recognize that screen 0 ends at plot(x-y) to confine itself to one monitor. It only sees the one combined screen from what i can tell.


----------



## donald1000 (May 31, 2009)

Try mplayer -zoom -x 1024 -y 786 or whatever your resolution is on the first screen.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

BuSerD said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, the answer for me has been no. I have a suspicion that it is do to the seamless way the nvidia driver stitches the two monitors together so that xorg can display on them. MPlayer does not appear to be able to recognize that screen 0 ends at plot(x-y) to confine itself to one monitor. It only sees the one combined screen from what i can tell.



AFAIK this only happens with the binary nvidia driver in TwinView mode.

crsd, are you sure you are using the nv driver? That one doesn't support multiple monitors.
The binary nvidia driver should work fine with Xv. Mine does.


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2009)

I know I'm pulling up an old thread, but I was having this problem and google found this thread.

I'm using the radeonhd driver with one 1920x1200 LCD and a second 1680x1050 LCD on one Radeon HD 3450 card and setup using XrandR.  Mplayer seems to have no concept of XrandR and CRTCs, and thinks I have one screen that is 3600x1200.  The only work around was to start mplayer with the "-screenw" option set to 1920.  Like this, when mplayer is set full screen it covers the whole of my 1920x1200 LCD and leaves the second screen as is.

You can also add "screenw=<x>" to ~/.mplayer/config.


----------



## adamk (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been using mplayer on dualhead setups (first with xinerama, and now with xrandr) on radeon cards for years.  I've never once had it fullscreen a video across both monitors 

Adam


----------

